# racist attacked on indians..



## swordfish (May 31, 2009)

recently thera are many racist attack are done on indian... 
are indians weakest target? 
is is because of their job are "banglored"?
*economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/4598887.cms*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyDMCn60lhY


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk

if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.

indian govt loose nearly 5 crore for training every single IIT,IIM student....and what they give back...fly to US and work like dogs there for money


No need of shredding a single tear


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
> I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk
> 
> if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.
> ...



+1...Driving cabs...filling gas at pumps... working as waiters it makes no f**ing sense! Punjab, Gujurat & AP are the top exporters...

More food for thought here:

*quicktake.wordpress.com/2009/05/20/indian-students-facing-attacks-in-australia-businessweek/


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> indian govt loose nearly 5 crore for training every single IIT,IIM student....and what they give back...fly to US and work like dogs there for money


Where did you get that figure of 5 crore from? Seems unlikely that it should be so high.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are students who were assaulted by teenagers gang. Many of them do part time job and come back home late using public transport.

It may be just some random violence incidents.

@sujoyp
They are still Indians, belong to India. If someone gets better opportunity abroad then what is the problem ? Don't you think that we here are doing the same thing, working for Americans ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
> I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk
> 
> if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.
> ...


I'm stumped by this guy's attitude.


----------



## appserver (Jun 1, 2009)

@sujoyp,

The concept of outsourcing was emerged just because of "those people who left india for better prospects and money." The quality, talent, sincerity and dedication along with the cheap man power brought many job opportunities to India. With such a big population, India would have suffered a lot if the outsourcing concept did not emerge.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2009)

People go for Higher education too not just to get job and earn money .

Some of The indians who are working there in other countries are actually brillient students who work in great companies like google , intel . they are making india shine . ( bharat ka naam roshan kar rahey hai )

And India Has also great job oppurtunaties ( Read : Reverse Brain Drain )
so what if we all do racist attack on foreign students . (also see amirkhan;s add of foreigners )


----------



## appserver (Jun 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> People go for Higher education too not just to get job and earn money .
> 
> Some of The indians who are working there in other countries are actually brillient students who work in great companies like google , intel . they are making india shine . ( bharat ka naam roshan kar rahey hai )
> 
> ...




Do you think we are not doing that now? How do we call a guy from Africa[exclude South Africa]?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

friends think logically...u study here at a school here getting govt funds for your education
then again go to some NIT,IIT,IIM which get funds from govt for your studies...

and did u even think where govt gets money from...from us...paying taxes from hard earned money..

and after all this u say that when ever u get better opportunity u wanna go away and do job for them....whats benefit for us if u work for intel or google...what service are u giving to india with ur soo called intelligence.

huh...I still say...u go there at ur own risk...no one is responsible for all this attacks other then u...

if u fear this...come back to india...work here..and live like any other indian live

=>the 5 crore figure was wrong...I just heard from some elderly person abt it. Sorry abt it


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
> I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk
> 
> if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.
> ...



yup i agree with u...we r bit oppurtunistic...i even hate goin foreign like some of my seniors went....its like using n throwing away india for education...wer is ur contrib to country...we shud serve ur country...not jus money

n here in a.p...most of students r fond of big package jobs...hence  many take risk n go foreign...yes money is needed...but over-desire is dangerous

when some go to alien country....safety of life lies with us


----------



## appserver (Jun 1, 2009)

Sujoyp,

You have a point. If you study at Singapore, Canada you need to serve the country for a year. This should be applicable to our country also.

Having saying that we Indians are very poor in taking risks and thus India is full of service based companies and so the employees. I am a software coolie, I am working for a MNC but still all my hard works are going for an international manufacturing, pharmaceuticals, electrical companies. Now what is the difference between me and an Indian who is working at US or UK?

Whose mistake is that?  Big Indian software giants does not have a single R&D! We have R&D for Google, IBM, Yahoo, Microsoft but why not even a single Indian company? Have you ever thought about that?

Its a big politics dude! Those western population will earn and we Indian population has to serve!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 1, 2009)

appserver said:


> Sujoyp,
> 
> You have a point. If you study at Singapore, Canada you need to serve the country for a year. This should be applicable to our country also.
> 
> ...



dude wake up...u r talking abt IT...IT ais not only the industry for india to survive....also india will not dip if IT comapny aint ther...ther r loads of other sectors which u never thought till today....electrical power,finance,manufacturing,etc

n dont be narrow minded n genralising way of thinking....evr1 dont work like slave as u work for a IT giant..i guess so

actually ther r two thing seperate thats making points here....a)one lack of oppurtunity for starting business or getting job in INDIA...b)Serving ur 
country n stayin with job in india

the mix of ttitude of..a n b is we hav 2day ...both r valid n cant be argued


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 1, 2009)

ichi said:


> Those are students who were assaulted by teenagers gang. Many of them do part time job and come back home late using public transport.
> 
> It may be just some random violence incidents.
> 
> ...



Working in india ...atleast the workers pay tax to ur country....far better

but goin abroad wats the use to india exept so called fame of workers out ther at google,intel,blah blah...wat can u get from fame...its not worth


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 1, 2009)

Not that it changes things, but they are Indians. But I think the acts of violence are too random and incidental to be revolting against.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

In medical line those who pass from govenment medical colleges have to do 2 year gramin doctor thing....let all the government funded colleges do this thing including IIM ,IIT, NIT....at least they will do some good to India....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Not that it changes things, but they are Indians. But I think the acts of violence are too random and incidental to be revolting against.



the act of violence seems less of racist and more due to anger of outsourcing of jobs...these sarkari neta always see things in racial manners...I would still say go at ur own risk...y include indian govt


----------



## Coool (Jun 1, 2009)

I think they done this for money...


----------



## appserver (Jun 1, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> dude wake up...u r talking abt IT...*IT ais not only the industry for india to survive.*...also india will not dip if IT comapny aint ther...ther r loads of other sectors which u never thought till today....electrical power,finance,manufacturing,etc



You are right! I guess we are talking about the students-workers in abroad. I guess 90% of them belongs to IT family [direct or indirect]. Between you can't differentiate between IT and the rest of the industry. I am not coding for a software company but of course for a manufacturing industries payroll system or accounts.

Also please analyze the economy in 70's-90's and now! Don't you see that the Indian economy has improved after outsourcing [See, positive or negative growth is another topic I am not to it]?  Rest I leave it to your common sense.



gopi_vbboy said:


> n dont be narrow minded n genralising way of thinking....evr1 dont work like slave as u work for a IT giant..i guess so



Sir,
My mind is not that much narrow  but tell me one Grade- A Indian software company which has only Indian clients? When you have a non-Indian client, the works and hard work you put goes for only to them, not to the India [Of course except poor billing]. This is reality. We are service providers and very few are product developers!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Working in india ...atleast the workers pay tax to ur country....far better
> 
> but goin abroad wats the use to india exept so called fame of workers out ther at google,intel,blah blah...wat can u get from fame...its not worth



Tell me dude, is it more important that talent should be restricted to a specific country or should it help everyone globally ?


----------



## mAYHEM (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
> I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk
> 
> if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.
> ...


Cant argue with that !


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2009)

hey sujoyp, I'm ready to work in India and for India, can u plz giv me a job equivalent to dat of wat we get abroad??...hey dude, its easy to say blah, blah, blah...when u face real facts in India, you won't work in India for sure. I think I'm quite gud at work as an engg. but Indian MNCs don't need people like us, they want some poor guys who they think they can make them work as labors(Infy for example)...really pathetic!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ ok so go ahead...then y do u cry for help when australians or english people attacks u...then y do u say that its attack on Indian people....common its a attack on u and none of us bothers...

justify me.....y should indian govt come into middle of this.

I am too doing job for last 2 years soo i know the conditions....but again do u really know how indian students live in other countries....
8 people live in a room to save money...they do such kind of jobs that they even wont do in their home...they r always treated like 2nd grade citizens...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> friends think logically...u study here at a school here getting govt funds for your education
> then again go to some NIT,IIT,IIM which get funds from govt for your studies...
> 
> and did u even think where govt gets money from...from us...paying taxes from hard earned money..
> ...



My point is we are not serving USA / any country as 1st but serving mankind .
remember we are 1st humen being then indian then maharashtrian then nagpurian etcetc .

so what if USB wasnt discovered in india ? after all everyone uses it .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india for better prospects and money...
> I am sorry to say but they r not indians anymore...they went there at their own risk
> 
> if I go to dubai for earning and get murdered by someone...its my fault that I went their and not responsibility of indian government or anyone else.
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong but don't they pay still pay taxes to India (until they completely become citizens of another country)...
And yup most people would leave a country for better prospects for career and money. Money (after health, family) is the most important thing in life.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> justify me.....y should indian govt come into middle of this.


Because they are Indian regardless of the location/


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> My point is we are not serving USA / any country as 1st but serving mankind .
> remember we are 1st humen being then indian then maharashtrian then nagpurian etcetc .
> 
> so what if USB wasnt discovered in india ? after all everyone uses it .


Right.


----------



## afonofa (Jun 1, 2009)

More Indian students should go there. More the number of Indians, less the number of racially motivated attacks. BTW NRI's do send a lot of money back home to India. So even if they may not know about it, that is their way of giving something back to the country.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> My point is we are not serving USA / any country as 1st but serving mankind .
> remember we are 1st humen being then indian then maharashtrian then nagpurian etcetc .
> 
> so what if USB wasnt discovered in india ? after all everyone uses it .



U r serving mankind by doing what??? by opposing the attack or doing jobs in foreign...sorry i am not clear..

ya ya u r correct in all sense....but still i will stick with my words...u go there for better prospects...then go at ur own risk...y do u want indian govt to take responsibility of ur wellbeing....should they send indian army for ur protection(that too on public funds)..

nobody really knows what the real quareel is all abt between the indian guy and australian gang....it can be a gal..drugs...money...jealousy anything...

remember symonds reaction after hearing 'maaki' ...harbhajan could have lost his entire career.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> who indians???...those people who left india* for better prospects and money...*
> I am sorry to say but *they r not indians anymore*...they went there at their own risk



Lots of people travel every year from states like Bihar & UP to Maharashtra, Gujarat etc for the same purpose - better prospects and money. If they get attacked and killed by a few hardcore fundamentalists for being 'outsiders' who have come to steal their jobs, who would you support? Those who try to drive them out? Because it was the fault of the 'outsiders' that they came to that state? 

There is a very strong feeling in some countries that the Indians are gonna steal our jobs; so we must hate them and drive them away. Add racism to it and you have a recipe for disaster.



sujoyp said:


> *indian govt loose nearly 5 crore for training every single IIT,IIM student*....and what they give back...fly to US and work like dogs there for money



Indian govt loses money for training students? Don't the students pay hefty fees to the respective institutions? And don't those same students pay taxes after getting good jobs?

And LOL at the_ "they r not indians anymore"_ bit!  



gopi_vbboy said:


> we shud serve ur country...not jus money



Join the armed forces if you REALLY want to serve the country. It's very easy to say _"serve the country" _but not everyone does it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Lots of people travel every year from states like Bihar & UP to Maharashtra, Gujarat etc for the same purpose - better prospects and money. If they get attacked and killed by a few hardcore fundamentalists for being 'outsiders' who have come to steal their jobs, who would you support? Those who try to drive them out? Because it was the fault of the 'outsiders' that they came to that state?



I dont support people saying that UP bihar people in maharastra r outsiders just because they r indians....they got equal constitutional rights....do u want me to support talibani just because there is no job in afganistan..NO..isnt it



> There is a very strong feeling in some countries that the Indians are gonna steal our jobs; so we must hate them and drive them away. Add racism to it and you have a recipe for disaster.



U r correct in this...absolutely




> Indian govt loses money for training students? Don't the students pay hefty fees to the respective institutions? And don't those same students pay taxes after getting good jobs?



I was talking abt govt funded institutions like IIT IIM.Govt engineering colleges,medical colleges,NITs....The day when all govt funds will be over and all colleges become business like in US..u will see the fee rise...will certainly become double....and yes they pay taxes after getting jobs..but I was talking abt students going to other countries....they pay tax to that country..




> And LOL at the_ "they r not indians anymore"_ bit!



are bhai do u ever say katrina kaif is an indian...she is an NRI...or imported heroine...wahi funda idhar bhi hai



> Join the armed forces if you REALLY want to serve the country. It's very easy to say _"serve the country" _but not everyone does it.



Just do the normal duties like paying tax,bills and follow constitutional rules...thats enough to be a good human being and indian


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I dont support people saying that UP bihar people in maharastra r outsiders just because they r indians....they got equal constitutional rights....do u want me to support talibani just because there is no job in afganistan..NO..isnt it



Going to work in a different country doesn't make a person any less Indian.



sujoyp said:


> I was talking abt govt funded institutions like IIT IIM.Govt engineering colleges,medical colleges,NITs....The day when all govt funds will be over and all colleges become business like in US..u will see the fee rise...will certainly become double....and yes they pay taxes after getting jobs..but I was talking abt students going to other countries....they pay tax to that country..



When they have already paid all their fees, then how does it affect the institutions, whether they work in India or abroad? Surely the govt. is NOT reliant on these students to stay here and pay taxes so that the next generation can get quality education.



sujoyp said:


> are bhai do u ever say katrina kaif is an indian...she is an NRI...or imported heroine...wahi funda idhar bhi hai



Incorrect logic. You don't call an Indian, Australian if he starts living in Australia. He is still an Indian unless he gains Aussie citizenship. To his countrymen and even the Aussies he is still 100% Indian. When your relatives go to stay in the UK, you don't start calling them Brits, do you?



sujoyp said:


> Just do the normal duties like paying tax,bills and follow constitutional rules...thats enough to be a good human being and indian



Many people live here and don't do all these things. Does that reduce their degree of Indianness (if there is such a thing)? So why target those living abroad?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't believe such a thing is happening!


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Join the armed forces if you REALLY want to serve the country. It's very easy to say "serve the country" but not everyone does it.


I think different. I think a responsible doctor/engineer/social-worker/entrpreneur is doing as much service to the country as an army personnel, if not more. I would even cross the limit by saying that having a large army like India's is crazy/futile.


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I would even cross the limit by saying that having a large army like India's is crazy/futile.


Yeah, so that commies army can any day stomp over India 

It's not crazy compared to the population of India.


----------



## appserver (Jun 3, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I think different. I think a responsible doctor/engineer/social-worker/entrpreneur is doing as much service to the country as an army personnel, if not more.* I would even cross the limit by saying that having a large army like India's is crazy/futile*.



I am speechless!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> I think different. I think a responsible doctor/engineer/social-worker/entrpreneur is doing as much service to the country as an army personnel, if not more.



I was trying to be sarcastic, actually. 



IronManForever said:


> I would even cross the limit by saying that having a large army like India's is crazy/futile.



Yup, and get taken over by our sweet neighbours.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 9, 2009)

Vicious Cycle: Indians stab racial abuser in Australia



> MELBOURNE/SYDNEY: As 300 Indian students held a protest in Sydney against continued racial attacks on them with two new incidents being reported on Monday, a group of Indians, for the first time, retaliated against racial abuse by stabbing a 20-year-old youth.
> 
> *The incident occurred at St Albans in Melbourne on Sunday in which the youth was stabbed once in the neck and twice in the arm, allegedly by Indians, The Age reported. The newspaper added that the victim had allegedly said to the Indians: ``You are black. You don't belong here. Go away from our country.''*
> 
> ...



BTW, the guy KamalJit seems to be one unlucky guy, beaten up twice.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2009)

incidents r unfortunate but u just can not fight them back....it will create problems for whole community....like it happened in US after terrorist attack...they saw each and every Muslim suspiciously...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 9, 2009)

haha humse bare racist duniya mein kahin nahi hai.Look at yourself in the mirror first before calling them racists we indians are also racist.Yahan jab daliton ko laat parti hai tab log kahan jaate hai?Mumbai mein north indians ko maara jaata hai tab log kaha jaate hai?Aur southies ke saath north india mein kya hota hai?Sar se poun tak sab racist hai.Larki dekhne jaayenge toh "larki ka color theek nahi hai" isko kya bolenge?


----------



## appserver (Jun 9, 2009)

Indians are the racist, no second thoughts! 

I don't know whether anything like Fair&lovely or Fair & Handsome or Wanted a fair bride/groom are there anywhere in the world. 

We discriminate not only by colors but by religion, region, caste, sub-caste, language blah blah!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 9, 2009)

appserver said:


> Indians are the racist, no second thoughts!
> 
> I don't know whether anything like Fair&lovely or Fair & Handsome or Wanted a fair bride/groom are there anywhere in the world.
> 
> We discriminate not only by colors but by religion, region, caste, sub-caste, language blah blah!



+100


----------



## Coool (Jun 9, 2009)

hahaha......Im a Big racist you know...


----------



## nix (Jun 11, 2009)

the lebanese people (middle eastern) have a history of being involved in riots all over australia. indians need to stay clear of lebanese.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 13, 2009)

as per as i know for other country India is for cheap labour (offshoring) .. 
Work is done by just college freshers so you can expect such quality..
foriegn people are also harrased in India.. and crime is everywhere.. general stealing or snatching is also reffered as racist attack by media (great india media) .


----------



## thul (Jun 19, 2009)

swordfish said:


> as per as i know for other country India is for cheap labour (offshoring) ..
> Work is done by just college freshers so you can expect such quality..
> foriegn people are also harrased in India.. and crime is everywhere.. general stealing or snatching is also reffered as racist attack by media (great india media) .



Glorious Indian Media !

If India is such a racist country then I wonder how it gave refugee to Zoroastrians, Baha'is and Ahamaddiya sect while all others massacred them?

I wonder why we have black, brown, white and chinks living together for such a long time ?

Good to know that our fellow Indians like to view India through the eyes of Western media and their intellectual hores left in India. Their long lasting treachery of maligning India and its culture seems to be working by inciting hate among average Indians for fellow Indians.

I guess this India will continue on dividing as long as we have people like that and those who view India from Western eyes.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

How could some called Indians if they think , INDIA is not good place for Higher education !!


----------



## swordfish (Jun 20, 2009)

thul said:


> Glorious Indian Media !
> 
> If India is such a racist country then I wonder how it gave refugee to Zoroastrians, Baha'is and Ahamaddiya sect while all others massacred them?
> 
> ...


 
Man it was my personal view. no need to start flaming.. an its nots western eye, but its nutral eye which is not blinded


----------



## thul (Jun 20, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Man it was my personal view. no need to start flaming.. an its nots western eye, but its nutral eye which is not blinded



That was not intended for you. The problem is that Indian people generally lack a common ideology and unity. They see the problems everywhere, as glorified by MEDIA (which inherently shows western outlook).

Recently there was a news that 400 police person were attacking a dacoit. The headline was as if implying that Police are a fail. Of course they never say it a right, for capturing a single dacoit it is needed to create a perimeter so that dacoit cannot escape and then few cops go after searching him inside the perimeter. The same technique is used in other countries. Though I agree that police are provided with ill equipped arms (.303) but that another point.

Look at how UK and US are not concerned about Hafeez Sayeed (LeT founder). But an average Indian thinks that America's War on Terror is universal, WHICH IS NOT TRUE. America is only concerned about Al Qaeda and Taliban but it does not care about LeT, JeM outfits which are responsible for terrorism in India. Again we are seeing from Western eyes and think America is all for universal terrorism removal operation. 

We have Western intellectual hores like Aryan Baker, who live in Mumbai but still slanders India over Kashmir and predicament of Indian Muslims. She essentially says that Pakistan is better than India. What is the point of making rift among people in India with such exaggerated manipulated statements. 

Some Indians are even thinkin about giving aid to SWAT relief fund, of course they will never think that such aid will go to anywhere but the man in need there. America gave aid of billions to Pakistan but they used it on Arms expansion. Helping them cannot be done by aid, we have to ensure that what we do goes into the right hands.

Pakistan's ISI tried to supply truckload of arms to ULFA in assam via Bangladesh during 2004, a time where Musharraf was talking about peace...such an irony. But yeah we Indians must make peace (for the umpteenth time), it doesnt matter if Pakistan backstab us. 
*www.indianexpress.com/news/exbangla-intel-chief-confirms-isi-link-to-04-ulfa-arms-haul/476790/

Now recently thorugh Madani (Financiar of JeM and other terrorist outfit) has revealed that Maoists were trained in POK with JeM. Same Maoists have now taken Lalgarh in Bengal. And these Maosists talk about equality and rights for people. Various Indian perosnalities protested against police over tha action against Maosists but they failed to see their plan of secession and anarchy in India. Such a gullible lot, though they are literate but still they see things thru Western eyes (Amnesty Internationl etc).
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Madni-revealed-LeT-link-with-Maoists-Police/articleshow/4677380.cms

And now Obama is talkin about the K question, the Kashmir issue to appease Pakistan for fighting againts Taliban and serve US interest. He wants India to be a sacrficial altar for World Peace. Next term republicans will ask "Who lost India ?". Why US is putting pressure on India over resuming peace talks when Pakistan has not delivered yet for 26/11 and why Kashmir and Water treaty question should arise ? I know many Indians are supporting this, but for what reason ?

He is even keen to resume CTBT, but why should India be the one ? India supports universal non discriminative nuclear disarmament. Let the US and other biggies do it first then Indian can happily do it too.


----------

